

Show HN: Mlist – a better way to read email newsletters - noahtovares

Hey everyone! I want to share an app I released called mlist - a better way to read email newsletters.  I built mlist because I found a bunch of awesome newsletters that I loved, but didn&#x27;t like having extra stuff in my in my inbox.<p>Here&#x27;s how it works: choose a username when you sign up for mlist and use it like an email address (username@mlist.io) when subscribing to newsletters. The newsletters are delivered right to the app. No more overflowing email inboxes!<p>Check out the website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mlist.io) or download the iOS app (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;geo.itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;mlist-better-way-to-read-email&#x2F;id987277316?mt=8)<p>I&#x27;m open to any feedback and happy to answer any questions!
======
Fudgel
The app store link on the page doesn't seem to work for me. Also, when I
signed up, there was no conformation on the page that my signup was
successful, the page just refreshed.

(I'm on chrome 43 on OSX and I disabled adblocking for that page.)

~~~
noahtovares
Thanks for pointing out the broken link! Not the best mistake to make. I also
added a nice confirmation message after signing up. If you did manage to get
the app, even with all my blunders, let me know if you have any questions!

------
Phogo
Clickable link [http://mlist.io](http://mlist.io)

